# Help with ultra sound results



## crystalee (Jun 29, 2010)

Let me start by saying that this all started 6 months ago. My gynocologist found a lump on my thyroid and sent me to my primary physician. After he felt of it he sent me to a ENT and had a ultra scan completed. After two Fine needle aspirations which resulted in a " there wasn't enough cells to determine" I am about tired of this game. My thyroid in the mean time has increased in size in just a few months. At my last visit with the doctor he told me to not worry and if it is still bothering me come back in 6 months so we can try again on the biopsy.This doctor isn't listened to me! He also said that he wouldnt say it was a huge goiter if I was 7' tall but, being 5'2" tall it is huge. Still not sure why it isn't a big deal to him.. Before I left his office I received my scan results written down by the tech. This is what it shows:

Isthmus 4mm thick and somewhat unusual shape. Left thyroid lobe 17x25x39mm, hypoechoic area laterally in the mid pole region measures 5mm, exhibits vascular flow pattern. 
Right thyroid 20x28x72mm, 3 significant nodules. Nodule # 1 6x5x9mm, hypechoic, homogeneous, no calcification, no discernible vascular flow pattern. A more anterior and lateral nodule in the miod pole area 8x7x8mm does exhibit vascular flow. Microcalcification is seen within this which are punctate and have coment tails. A smaller hypoechoic lesion is found and measures 7mm and has central calcification.

Assessment : Hashimoto's

I am extremely tired, extreme sore joints, gained 10 lbs since April, course voice, I can also feel the goiter everytime I swallow. My doctor stated these were not symptoms of my thyroid problem. Because my labs that my gynocologist took 6 months ago showed normal range.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I think I will try to get into another dr for a second opinion. Don't know if I am just overly concerned or if this is necessary. This thing is huge now.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

crystalee said:


> Let me start by saying that this all started 6 months ago. My gynocologist found a lump on my thyroid and sent me to my primary physician. After he felt of it he sent me to a ENT and had a ultra scan completed. After two Fine needle aspirations which resulted in a " there wasn't enough cells to determine" I am about tired of this game. My thyroid in the mean time has increased in size in just a few months. At my last visit with the doctor he told me to not worry and if it is still bothering me come back in 6 months so we can try again on the biopsy.This doctor isn't listened to me! He also said that he wouldnt say it was a huge goiter if I was 7' tall but, being 5'2" tall it is huge. Still not sure why it isn't a big deal to him.. Before I left his office I received my scan results written down by the tech. This is what it shows:
> 
> Isthmus 4mm thick and somewhat unusual shape. Left thyroid lobe 17x25x39mm, hypoechoic area laterally in the mid pole region measures 5mm, exhibits vascular flow pattern.
> Right thyroid 20x28x72mm, 3 significant nodules. Nodule # 1 6x5x9mm, hypechoic, homogeneous, no calcification, no discernible vascular flow pattern. A more anterior and lateral nodule in the miod pole area 8x7x8mm does exhibit vascular flow. Microcalcification is seen within this which are punctate and have coment tails. A smaller hypoechoic lesion is found and measures 7mm and has central calcification.
> ...


Welcome!

Vascularity is suggestive of follicular cancer.

http://www.endocrineweb.com/cafol.html

Hypoechoic is irregular finding

hypoechoic
Imaging adjective Relating to an abnormal ↓ in echoes by ultrasonography, due to a pathologic change in tissue density
McGraw-Hill Concise Dictionary of Modern Medicine. © 2002 by The McGraw-Hill Companies, Inc.

So, I am worried and I urge you to seek the opinion of another.

Also, have you had "any" of these lab tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

I think your gynecologist could be a big help here. After 20 years of seeing too many docs to count, my ob/gyn is the one who got me the help I needed.

Let me know; let us all know. We care about you. That is why we are here.


----------



## crystalee (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for your response. I am going to a new ENT on Thursday. I hope he is more open to listening to me than the last one. I am so new at this. Do you know if I should be seeing a endocronologist instead of ENT?


----------



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

I would definitely urge you to get another opinion! I am no expert but I can tell you that I had all those same symptoms (they are related to thyroid issues...hashimoto in particular...you can look up hypothyroid symptoms & thyroid cancer symptoms online and you will see all of yours listed) and normal bloodwork and found out that I had papillary carcinoma. Hopefully your ENT can be of help. An endo would be good to have though because they specialize in thyroid disorders. Good luck and please keep us updated!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

crystalee said:


> Thanks for your response. I am going to a new ENT on Thursday. I hope he is more open to listening to me than the last one. I am so new at this. Do you know if I should be seeing a endocronologist instead of ENT?


I think the ENT is a good place to start and based on his/her findings on Thursday, I am sure he/she will make an appropriate recommendation.

Do inquire about what I have told you about all of this.

Will be waiting to hear from you and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## crystalee (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks I am crossing my fingers


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

crystalee said:


> Thanks I am crossing my fingers


Me too; crossing fingers, toes, eyes...................anything that can be crossed!

hugs2


----------

